# Textfield.SetText?Textfield.addText?



## Markus28 (15. Dez 2004)

Hallo,
ich will gewisse Objekte eines Vektors durch eine Schleife in einem Textfeld ausgeben. Problem: Immer wenn ich ein Objekt ausgebe, z.B. mit Textfield.setText(""+Vector.elementAt(i).toString()); überschreibt er das Textfeld komplett, und das möchte ich nicht. Habt Ihr eine Idee, wie ich das verhindern kann?
Gibt es so einen Befehl wie ein schlichtes .addText()?
Danke, sagt Markus.


----------



## dotlens (15. Dez 2004)

wie wärs mit 

```
textField.setText(textField.getText()+Vector.elementAt(i).toString());
```


----------



## Icewind (15. Dez 2004)

naja du müsstest das dann auf 
	
	
	
	





```
: Textfield.setText(Textfield.getText()+Vector.elementAt(i).toString());
```
 ändern...

allerdings is das nicht sonderlich performant du könntest auch einen StringBuffer anlegen und mit append an ihn anhängen und zum schluss in das textFeld schreiben...


----------



## Markus28 (15. Dez 2004)

Verdoomt, hätte ich drauf kommen können. Danke. Wenn Du mir jetzt noch, zeigst, wie ich zwischen jedes Element einen Absatz hinkriege...?


----------



## dotlens (15. Dez 2004)

benutz mal die suche...
ok, ich sags dir, aber das nächste mal benutz die Suche!!

```
+ "\n" +
```


----------



## Markus28 (15. Dez 2004)

Hab ich schon versucht, geht nicht.


----------



## dotlens (15. Dez 2004)

dann nimm JTextPane oder JEditorPane


----------

